# How to keep a house spider?



## Scribbler26 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and wondering if anybody could offer some advice.

I am very phobic of spiders, particularly house spiders (I am in the UK). I am determined to try and get over this, and thought it might be worth keeping the next house spider I find as a pet. I've had a read through the forum but can't find anything for absolute beginners. I was wondering if anybody could tell me what sort of tank to buy and what to put it in it? How often I should feed it etc?

Although I am terrified of spiders, I'm also slightly fascinated by them and I'm quite excited to give this a go. I don't want be inhumane in any way though and would like to do it correctly.

Thank so much for any help - I need all the help I can get getting over this!

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 2 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2019)

I occasionally bring a house spider (Eratigena atrica) into captivity. They're phenomenal little spiders. 

I use a 5.8lt tub (approx 7" square). Put an inch or so of moss peat on the bottom and put plenty of bits of fake plastic plants in as anchor points and a piece of cork bark. Doesn't take them long to web up. Feeding depends on the size of the spider and the size of the prey. I'd feed once a week with a large cricket.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you! That’s really helpful. This may be a very dumb question, but how do I avoid them getting out whilst feeding them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Jadestone (Aug 8, 2019)

Make sure that the spider isn't near the lid. Most will try to hide rather than escape when disturbed so you should be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you! Would something like this be suitable?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 8, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Thank you! Would something like this be suitable?


Yes, that should be fine - and the little feeding hatch makes escapes during feeding far less likely than if you had to remove the entire lid.

Good luck! You're doing exactly what I did to get over my fear of spiders (except in my case, it was a black widow spider that was my first spider pet - because that was the species I grew up fearing the most. Really amazing how quickly fear turned to fascination, after just a few days of observing her!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 8, 2019)

That’s really encouraging to hear thank you! Do you think you’d now be able to catch one? (Aka the superpower I’ve always wanted!)

The tank should be here tomorrow - now just to find one! :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 8, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> That’s really encouraging to hear thank you! Do you think you’d now be able to catch one? (Aka the superpower I’ve always wanted!)
> 
> The tank should be here tomorrow - now just to find one! :wideyed:


Catch a black widow... bare handed? No, I would never do that! There are plenty of other spiders I will sometimes catch bare-handed, but with widows, I'll stick to the cup-and-paper or stick-in-the-web methods of catching them, because while they are _reluctant_ to bite, being abruptly picked up could easily be perceived as a threat - which could result in a defensive bite. (Even with other spiders, I usually prefer to catch them in a cup - just because they're so dang fast, so it's often easier to cup them than to try grabbing them, plus less risk of accidentally hurting them.)

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 8, 2019)

Haha, not bare handed! Just catching them at all is like a super power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Aug 8, 2019)

I keep a bunch of house spiders. The enclosure is my house. (Pretty expensive, but I already had it just sitting around.) Their care needs are nonexistent and they tend to take care of themselves. Never even had to feed them. 5 out of 5 stars, easiest pets ever.
Seriously, I commend you for taking this step to overcome your fear and care for something that makes you uncomfortable. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks! I am terrified and excited at the same time about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 11, 2019)

All set up and ready to go! Feeling totally terrified at this point!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 317309
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I'd do would be to angle the plants down so your new mate webs the floor rather than moves up and webs all the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 11, 2019)

basin79 said:


> The only thing I'd do would be to angle the plants down so your new mate webs the floor rather than moves up and webs all the top.


Thanks! I definitely don’t want webs all over the top if I want to stand any chance of opening the lid and feeding! 

When you say ‘angle the plants down’ do you mean lay it on it’s side?


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Thanks! I definitely don’t want webs all over the top if I want to stand any chance of opening the lid and feeding!
> 
> When you say ‘angle the plants down’ do you mean lay it on it’s side?


Aye. Put the plant stems on or either side of that hide. The spider will then sheet up the bottom.


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 11, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Aye. Put the plant stems on or either side of that hide. The spider will then sheet up the bottom.


Thanks for all your help. Something more like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 317329
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Something more like that?


No, put the plant at the other end. Like you had it but pushed over if that makes sense?


----------



## Dylan Fox (Aug 11, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Aye. Put the plant stems on or either side of that hide. The spider will then sheet up the bottom.


Random question but do you know anyone who has macrothele gigas for sale as they are very rare in online shops. Also how do you post threads?


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 11, 2019)

I have kept them. I set up the enclosure pretty much as i do for a Gbb.


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 11, 2019)

Better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Fox (Aug 11, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 317330
> 
> 
> Better?


Yes


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 317330
> 
> 
> Better?





Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 317330
> 
> 
> Better?


Aye aye meat pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dylan Fox said:


> Random question but do you know anyone who has macrothele gigas for sale as they are very rare in online shops. Also how do you post threads?


If you're in the UK So many legs had some for sale a little while ago.


----------



## Dylan Fox (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks, they don't have any left but I will email them to see if know if the person the bought it off has any.


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 21, 2019)

Oh fudge...here we go...!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible (Aug 21, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Oh fudge...here we go...!


Thats a big one!  Where did you get it?  And good luck.


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks! I found him on my kitchen floor..! Now to think of a name!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks! I found him on my kitchen floor..! Now to think of a name!


----------



## Scribbler26 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello everyone! Just a little update and a couple of questions.

The first spider I had died very quickly, I’m not sure why, I think it may have been injured when I got it.

My boyfriend caught another one for me a couple of days ago. She’s faring much better and has eaten a fly I caught for her. She hasn’t webbed up at all though, when would they normally do this? Also, I’m getting much more comfortable around her, but it still freaks me out when she moves. I’m trying to get a bit more used to this, but she doesn’t move a great deal! I don’t want to stress her out by keep getting her to move though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Aug 31, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 319184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can take a few weeks to web up. Having looked at you’re 1st spider it looks male meaning it could have been mature and that’s the reason it has died. Can you get some close up pics of the new spider and someone may be able to tell if it’s male or not. Also pets at home sell feeders in store if you have one near you I’d buy the black crickets they seem to live longer and get appropriate sized ones for you’re spider no bigger than it’s body.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 1, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> I keep a bunch of house spiders. The enclosure is my house. (Pretty expensive, but I already had it just sitting around.) Their care needs are nonexistent and they tend to take care of themselves. Never even had to feed them. 5 out of 5 stars, easiest pets ever.
> Seriously, I commend you for taking this step to overcome your fear and care for something that makes you uncomfortable. Good luck!


Beat me to it


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks!

Here is a closer picture.

I feel like he/she is stressed?


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 2, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 319383
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t really tell in that pic, if it’s a Male, it’s not mature yet. It can take a while to settle in it’s never been kept in an enclosure before


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 2, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Oh fudge...here we go...!


Good job!


----------



## TheSpiderChick (Sep 2, 2019)

First of all, @Scribbler26 - YAY YOU! Great job facing your fear and working to get past it!!  Super impressive, and you deserve a trophy for that! 
Then re: the spider.  She is a female.  Because if it were a male, even immature, at that large size we would definitely see bulging at the ends of the pediplaps.  
So congratulations, you have a girl!  Which is also cool because they live much longer than the males. 
One additional suggestion: Many pet stores sell mealworms to feed to various pets. They are usually sold in some sawdust-like meal. You can keep a container of like 50 mealworms in the fridge for months. The cold puts them kind of dormant, so they don't mature and molt and die so fast. Then just grab out one or two with some tweezers, let them warm up slightly so they start moving, and drop them in to the container with your spider.  They are much easier to keep and handle than crickets. It's still great to supplement with a cricket occasionally, or flies etc that you catch at home.  Variety is healthy. But if you have the mealworms in the fridge, then you always have a backup.   
No need to feed too often. Spiders can go a long time without food, so maybe once or twice a week, if she actually seems interested.  
And make sure to give her water.  I add a little tiny dish of water so she always has the option - you can use a plastic bottle cap or something like that.  Is that what that black lid thing is in your photo?  If so, that looks much larger than is necessary.  But whatever you use, you can push it into the corner, which helps stabilize it.  Make sure to drizzle or mist water into the rest of the enclosure occasionally too, so she doesn't necessarily have to go looking for it.  
You're doing great, really amazing!  Keep at it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 3, 2019)

TheSpiderChick said:


> First of all, @Scribbler26 - YAY YOU! Great job facing your fear and working to get past it!!  Super impressive, and you deserve a trophy for that!
> Then re: the spider.  She is a female.  Because if it were a male, even immature, at that large size we would definitely see bulging at the ends of the pediplaps.
> So congratulations, you have a girl!  Which is also cool because they live much longer than the males.
> One additional suggestion: Many pet stores sell mealworms to feed to various pets. They are usually sold in some sawdust-like meal. You can keep a container of like 50 mealworms in the fridge for months. The cold puts them kind of dormant, so they don't mature and molt and die so fast. Then just grab out one or two with some tweezers, let them warm up slightly so they start moving, and drop them in to the container with your spider.  They are much easier to keep and handle than crickets. It's still great to supplement with a cricket occasionally, or flies etc that you catch at home.  Variety is healthy. But if you have the mealworms in the fridge, then you always have a backup.
> ...



Thank you! That’s very kind and helpful of you. I am *slowly* getting more used to her. I’m able to pick up the container and move it myself now - which is actually a huge achievement embarrassingly! It’s the movement that I find particular difficult to cope with. I’ve been amazed by how still she is, I very rarely see her move. I’d like to get used to seeing her move but don’t want to stress her out by tapping on the glass etc. Are there any kinder ways of getting her to move about a bit more when I’m around?


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 3, 2019)

TheSpiderChick said:


> She is a female. Because if it were a male, even immature, at that large size we would definitely see bulging at the ends of the pediplaps.


This doesn’t happen until maturity,  the bulging at the end of the pedipalps are the sex organs that apear when mature 


Scribbler26 said:


> Thank you! That’s very kind and helpful of you. I am *slowly* getting more used to her. I’m able to pick up the container and move it myself now - which is actually a huge achievement embarrassingly! It’s the movement that I find particular difficult to cope with. I’ve been amazed by how still she is, I very rarely see her move. I’d like to get used to seeing her move but don’t want to stress her out by tapping on the glass etc. Are there any kinder ways of getting her to move about a bit more when I’m around?


Most spiders hardly move just something we need to deal with, unless it is a mature male they wander in search of a mate so would be more active. When you say about the moving I’m still creeped out by most true spiders Ts are totally different you should get yourself one lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 3, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> This doesn’t happen until maturity,  the bulging at the end of the pedipalps are the sex organs that apear when mature
> 
> Most spiders hardly move just something we need to deal with, unless it is a mature male they wander in search of a mate so would be more active. When you say about the moving I’m still creeped out by most true spiders Ts are totally different you should get yourself one lol


At least I know I’m not the only one creeped out by their movement! I would quite like to get a pet T, but I don’t think it would help much with my fear of house spiders sadly! Perhaps I will get myself one as a reward for conquering my fear one day!


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 3, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> At least I know I’m not the only one creeped out by their movement! I would quite like to get a pet T, but I don’t think it would help much with my fear of house spiders sadly! Perhaps I will get myself one as a reward for conquering my fear one day!


I keep an Eratigena Atrica and
Steatoda Nobilis, and had 18 Ts, 23 as of today. It’s still a great way to over come you’re fear.


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 4, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> I keep an Eratigena Atrica and
> Steatoda Nobilis, and had 18 Ts, 23 as of today. It’s still a great way to over come you’re fear.


Blimey! Where do you keep them all?!

Got out my macro lens and got a couple of shots of her.

I am very pleased to say that a large male came scurrying across my floor and I was able to catch it and let it go outside! This might not sound like a lot, but that’s a *huge *achievement for me. I no longer have to be frightened of being in the house on my own! Thank you all so much for your advice and support so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 4, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> View attachment 319559
> 
> 
> Blimey! Where do you keep them all?!
> ...


There all over my house lol I’ve got a cupboard with slings In it and some juveniles in my room and bigger ones in my living room. That’s nothing there are people on here with well into the hundreds of Ts in there possession. Oh well done you, it certainly wouldn’t be me lol the way house spiders move freak me out id handle a 10” blondi over MM E Atrica any day lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! That’s quite a commitment! I am quite tempted to get a T at the moment. Is there anywhere in the UK where you can go and see them?


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 5, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Wow! That’s quite a commitment! I am quite tempted to get a T at the moment. Is there anywhere in the UK where you can go and see them?


There are some specific pet shops sell them, but you are best buying online just get a slow growing sling Like aphonopelma or brachypelma by the time it starts to get big you will be a pro lol or if you can find one an H Chilensis they are supposedly super chilled and don’t get huge


----------



## ThatsUnpossible (Sep 5, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Wow! That’s quite a commitment! I am quite tempted to get a T at the moment. Is there anywhere in the UK where you can go and see them?


I’m a recovering arachnophobe too. 

I went to an Invertebrate Show to see if I’d be alright getting close to a real live T.  The plan was to get one there and then if I was OK with it.

I was fine, but they didn’t have the species in the size I wanted so I came away with nothing, but was annoyed with myself all the way home for not getting cork bark tubes and substrate ‘cos they were way cheaper than online.

Find out if there’s one near you.  The spider shop Uk might have a list of dates on their site.  Edit: there’s one in Bedford on Sunday 15th sept.  
​


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Sep 5, 2019)

Scribbler26 said:


> Wow! That’s quite a commitment! I am quite tempted to get a T at the moment. Is there anywhere in the UK where you can go and see them?


I think there are still 2 invert shows still to go, you will be able to see them there.

Eastern invert show
Sun, 15 Sep, 11:00 – 16:00
John Bunyan Sports & Fitness
Mile Rd, Bedford

Southern invert show
Sun, 17 Nov, 11:00 – 16:00
Southwick Leisure Centre, Old Barn Way, Southwick, Brighton


----------



## Scribbler26 (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ll try and go along to one of the shows!

She has started webbing up

Reactions: Like 3


----------

